# Roundover bit advice



## bhp2000 (May 16, 2014)

Hi: I've got to say this is one of the reasons I love the web.
I need some helpful advice about portable routing and BINGO!
A site and forum devoted to routers! Gotta love it and thanks
all for the venue and hopefully a little wisdom!

OKAY...

Have a small, portable router with a 1/4 inch shank.
I used it once a couple years back to trim all the laminate
I put on a cabinet I had built to hold recording gear. It worked
great and I was amazed that I even did it because it came out so well.

NOW...I just purchased a 2' x 6' butcher block surface that's 1 1/2 inches thick.
I need to round one of the long sides because I'll be using it as a recording-desk of sorts. 

AT FIRST...I figured I'd get a 3/4 inch round over bit but I don't
think a 1/4 inch shaft is strong enough...nor my little router for that matter.

Should I just get a 1/2 inch bit? I guess I'm also going to have to
pick up some C-Clamps for a template guide. (Any thoughts here appreciated too)

've never worked with a round over bit and will probably practice on scrap first.
Not sure how to start the cut. ALSO...thought I read somewhere that I should
move the router in an opposite direction of the way it spins???

ANY AND ALL HELP VERY MUCH APPRECIATED! I suppose if it's too difficult to
do I could always try to find a small woodshop and have them put it on their table...but that takes all the fun out of it.  Thanks, Bob


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

If you're just looking to ease the edge to make it comfortable to work at, a 3/8 inch roundover bit would work fine.

Roundover bits are bearing guided, so you can get by without using a template guide. You can use an edge guide, either store bought or shop made, to keep the router from tipping. A shop made offset sub base also works well for this.

You could also put an oversize bearing on your roundover bit so it takes a smaller bite on the first pass, or start with a smaller roundover bit and work up to your final size.

The feed direction on the router is always feeding the wood into the 'flat' face of the carbide. There are a ton of threads on the forum with examples of this if the small pictures dont suffice.

Good luck with the project!


----------



## bhp2000 (May 16, 2014)

Doug:

Most helpful and that's exactly what I'll do.
Thanks so much for the quick and meaningful advice!

Bob


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bob, glad to see you join our community


----------

